

5 Things to Know Before Dating a Tech Entrepreneur - MortonL
http://tech.li/2011/11/5-things-to-know-before-dating-a-tech-entrepreneur/

======
5Degrees
It's tough trying to work out the work/life balance as an entrepreneur. The
same sentiments about business failure apply to a lot of entrepreneur
relationships... failure always sucks--don't ever forget it.

------
MRonney
More like 5 reasons NOT to date an entrepreneur

~~~
edomain
My ex-girlfriend would agree. Sadly

